# Ihahatid ko muna ang anak ko sa school.



## libra08

Hello. How do I say this "Ihahatid ko muna ang anak sa school." in English?
The situation is - someone is asking if I'm going to the office now and that's 
my answer.


----------



## UncleDako

libra08 said:


> Hello. How do I say this "Ihahatid ko muna ang anak sa school." in English?
> The situation is - someone is asking if I'm going to the office now and that's
> my answer.



I am "trying" to learn Tagalog and Bisaya which has meant me learning a lot about linguistic and reflecting on my own English... So I am realizing that written and spoken English are very different. Spelling being one of the most obvious difference.... 

In spoken English I would say: I 'gotta' take my son (daughter) to school first. or I 'gotta' drop my son off at school before I go to the office. 
In written English I would say: I need to take my son to school first.


----------



## libra08

UncleDako said:


> I am "trying" to learn Tagalog and Bisaya which has meant me learning a lot about linguistic and reflecting on my own English... So I am realizing that written and spoken English are very different. Spelling being one of the most obvious difference....
> 
> In spoken English I would say: I 'gotta' take my son (daughter) to school first. or I 'gotta' drop my son off at school before I go to the office.
> In written English I would say: I need to take my son to school first.


Thank you very Uncle Dako for your very useful answer.


----------

